# Key basic fundamentals of chinese corona AIDs



## Trix

1. *Lungs are the primary infection point of Covid-19*.












2. *When the lungs or any body part is infected, it becomes swollen and inflammation occurs*.












*3. Swelling and inflammation caused by the infection, clog blood vessels and veins in the lungs. Reducing transfer of blood and oxygen. Shortness of breath occurs.


*










*4. The obese have higher trends for high blood pressure and linked greater inflammation, which make them more vulnerable to additional inflammation caused by the infection.

*









*
5. The elderly trend higher for blood pressure which makes them more vulnerable to inflammation from COVID.

*










*6. Blacks also trend higher for blood pressure, which makes them more vulnerable to inflammation caused by COVID.

*










*7. One thing people can do to increase chances of surviving COVID is eat foods known to reduce inflammation.

*










*8. Avoiding foods which cause inflammation can also help chances of COVID survival.

*










*9. Exercising to reduce blood pressure (and inflammation) helps

*










*10. Lungs being the primary point of infection, masks may help keep the infection contained.*


----------

